# صلوات للقديسة ريتا التسعة ايام شيفعة شفيعة الامور المستحيلة



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 يناير 2008)

بدات تساعية القديسة ريتا اتمنى الكل يصلي هذه التساعية ويطلب الشي اللي يتمناه من هذه القديسة البارة وهي راح تحقق كل امنياتكم لانها شفيعة الامور المستحيلة 

وراح اقدم الكم هاي التساعية في كل يوم من هذه الايام التسعة عساها تحقق كل امنياتكم 


ان الـتـسـاعـيـة وهـي تـســعـة أيـام زمـان لـلـصـلات الـمـكـثـفـة نـرفـعـهـا إلـى الـلـه مـبـاشـــــــرة أو عـــن طـريـق أحـــد الـقـديـســـــــيـن . بـهـذه الـصـلاة نـعـبـر عـن حـبـنـا لـلـه ، وعـن رغـبـتـنـا بـالإلـتـزام بـِمــــا يُـريـدهُ مِـنـا . وبـمـا أن مـحـبـة الـلـه لـنـا مـجـانـيـة ، كـذلـك يـجـب أن تـكـون مـحـبـتـنـا لهُ مـجـانـيـة ، أي خـالـيـة عـــن الـمـصـالـح الـشـــخـصـيـة والـغـايـات الأنـانـيـة . فـنـحـن لا نـريـد أن نـســـتــخــدم الـلـه أو قـديـســـــيــــه لـتـحـقـيـق مـآربـنـا . لـيـس الـلـه وقـديـسـوه عـصـا ســـــحـريـة نـســتـخـدمـهـا لـلـحـصول عـلـى الـمـعـجـزات ولا زراً نـضـغـط عـلـيـه فـتـحـــدث الأعـجـوبـة الـمـطـلـوبـة . بـالـتـســـاعـيـة نـحــاول أن نـدخـل إلـى عـالـــم الـلـه وان نـنـســــى مـصـالـحـنـا الـخـاصـة لـكـي نـتـبـنـى إرادة الـلـه ونـســــــيـر حـســــــب تـصمـيـم حـبـهُ ، واضـعـيـن ذاتـنـا ورغـبـاتـنـا وأمانـيـنـا كـلـهـا تـحـت نـظـرة هـذا الآب الـرحـيـم . 
عـلـيـنـا إذاً الا نـتـوقـف عـنـد قـشـــور الـتـســـاعـيـة ونـكـتـفـي بـســـرد بـعـض الـصـيـغ أو الـصـلـوات ، بـل ان نـجـعـل تـســـاعـيـتـنـا مـجــالاً لـلـقـاء حـقـيـقـي عـمـيـق مـع الـرب ، وحـافـزاً نـتـلـقـاه مـن الـقـديـســـة ريـتـا عـلـى الـمـزيـد مـن روح الإيـمـــان والـتـضـحـيـة فـي مـســيـرتـنـا الـيـومـيـة عـلـى درب الـقـداســـة .​

هـلـم يـا روحــــــاً مـعـيـن واشــرح صـدورَ الـمـؤمـنـيـن
واسـكـب عـليهـم اجمعـين   شــــــــعـاعَ نـعـمـــــةٍ مـبـيـن
لـلآب مـــجــدٌ لا يــــزول والأبـــن مــولـود الــبــتــــول
والروح مـرشــد الـعـقـول مـــــدى دهــور الـداهـــريــن
 الـصـلاة


الـلـهـم ، يـا مـن تـنـازلـتَ ، ومـنـحـتَ الـقـديـســـــة ريـتـا نـعـمـــاً وافـرة ، جـعـلـتـهـا تـحـب أعـدائـهـا ، وتـحـمـل فـي قـلـبـهـا وعـلـى جـبـيـنـهـا عـلامـــاتِ حـبـكَ وآلامِـكَ ، نـتـوســـل إلـيـكَ ، بـأســـتـحـقـاقـات وشــفـاعـتـهـا ، ان تـمـنـحـنـا الـنـعـمـة لـكـي نـغـفـرَ لأعـدائـنـا ، ونـتـأمـلَ فـي آلامـكَ ، وفـي حـبـكَ الـعـظـيـم لـنـا ، لـكـي نـتـجـاوب مـعــــهُ كـلَ يـوم ، فـنـســـيـر إلـيـكَ بـالـرغـم مـن ضـعـفـنـا وأخـطـائـنـا ، لـنـحـظـى بـما وعـدتَ بـه الـمـتـألـمـيـن والـمـسـاكـيـن ، بـشـفـاعـة الـقـديـســـة ريـتـا ، انـتَ الـحـي والـمـالـك إلـى دهـــر الـدهـــور . آمــــيـن .         
( مـرة أبـانـا والـســـلام والـمـجــــد )​
*اليوم الاول*​ :new5:


> *
> ايتها القديسة المقتدرة ريتا العجائبية  ، من معبدك الحقيقي الوحيد في كاسيا حيث تنامين نوم الابرار ، بجمالك الكلي ، وحيث يفوح من جسدك عبير من الجنة ، وجهي نظرات الشفقة نحوي ، انا الغارق في العذاب والبكاء ، انك ترين قلبي المسكين يدمي من الالم ، وسط الاشواك. انك ترين ايتها القديسة الحبيبة ، كيف نضبت عيناي لكثرة ما ذرفت من الدموع اشعر وانا تعب خائب ان الصلاة تموت على شفتي.
> فهل استسلم لليأس في هذه الدقيقة الرهيبة من حياتي ؟ تعالي يا قديسة ريتا ، تعالي الى معونتي ومساعدتي ، الست تدعين : شفيعة الامور المستحيلة وقديسة القضايا اليائسة ؟ شرفي هذا اللقب والتمسي لي النعمة من لدن الاله
> ( هنا تذكر النعمة و الطلب الذي تريده ) .
> ...


 *اليوم الثاني
*​ :new5:

[





> COLOR="darkred"]*طريق حياتك يا قديسة ريتا العجائبية اراها مزروعة بالعوسج والاشواك المؤلمة التي مزقت ويا للاسف قلبك. انك حقا يا قديسة ريتا شهيدة الالام المبرحة التي جرعت كأسها حتى الثمالة المريرة. عندما اتامل قلبك المعذب ارجع امامك لكي احصل على النعمة التي اطلبها ( اذكر النعمة التي تريدها ) انك تعرفين معنى عذاب القلب والنفس لانك تألمت وقاسيت العذاب لذلك فستسرعين الى اغاثتي. اليس صحيحا ان سيدنا يسوع المسيح اراد ان يجعل من وجهك الجميل منارة ساطعة اذ اعطاك قدرة العجائب العظيمة لكي تتوسل اليك البشرية البائسة في محنها وشدائدها فتكوني مساعدة لها وعونا ؟ فيا ايتها القديسة الحبيبة ان امامك نفسا معذبة تبكي وتئن وهي تلتجئ اليك وتامل منك الكثير. تضرعي لاجلي يا قديسة ريتا عند عروسك السماوي يسوع لكي انال بشفاعتك وبأسمك جميع ما اطلبه من الاهي.
> 
> 
> ثلاث مرات ابانا والسلام والمجد​*[/COLOR]


 *اليوم الثالث
*​ :new5:


> *
> عبثا ادير حولي نظرات تائهة من شدة الالم فما من امل على الارض يضحك لقلبي المعذب وارى ذاتي ضائعا ضالا ولكنك انت يا قديسة ريتا الحبيبة التي تتلألئين كالنجم الساطع في سماء الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ستنيرين طريقي المظلمة وتعيدين الرجاء الى قلبي المتوجع الذي اضعه بين يديك منك انتظر النعمة التي اتوق اليها ( اذكر النعمة المطلوبة ) فاطلبيها لي بواسطة يسوع المصلوب بحق تلك الساعات الرهيبة التي تعذب فيها قلبك الجميل يوم رضيت بالزواج من الذي اذاقك امر الالام في حياتك وانك احببته بقداسة كلية جعلتك تبكين فاحعة موته باسف عميق اطلبيها لي بحق تلك التضحية العميقة باولادك عندما فضلت تقديمهم الى الله قبل ان تدنسهم الخطايا فما اشده الم لقلب الام بحق كل ما اردته من العذاب في الدير بحق كل ما اشترك يسوع معك فيه لكي يطهرك بالالام بحق جميع هذه المصائب والاوجاع اطلبي لي النعمة التي اتوق اليها ​*.



​ *اليوم الرابع
*​ :new5:
*





شفيعة الامور المستحيلة قديسة القضايا اليائسة القاب جميلة مليئة بالرجاء المقدس للنفوس المعذبة انها جديرة بك يا قديسة ريتا دي كاسيا الحبيبة انت التي تاتين الي في الشدائد والامور العسيرة من حياتي وانا مستسلم لليأس والموت فتعيدين خضرة الامل الى قلبي بعد ان فقدتها من فرط العذاب انني ارزح تحت ثقل الشدائد وتخيفني الحيرة فلا اجد لي معينا اليك التجيء ايتها القديسة ريتا الحنونة والثقة بمعونتك تملأ قلبي واضع نفسي بين يديك وحدك فبقوة شفاعتك لدى عرش الله انتظر النعمة التي اطلبها (اذكر النعمة ) فأظهري هذه المرة ايضا مقدرتك ورأفتك دعيني اعرف مع العارفين انك حقا ما ينادي بك الشعب شفيعة الامور المستحيلة قديسة القضايا اليائسة.

ثلاث مرات ابانا والسلام والمجد​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​ اليوم الخامس
​ :new5:





يا عروسة يسوع الحبيبة يا قديسة ريتا دي كاسيا ها انا منطرح على قدميك من جديد يدعوني اليك احسانك للنفوس المعذبة انك ترين قلبي المسكين تسحقه مرائر الحياة لا يضحك لي امل ولا رجاء ويسيطر الشك الاليم على عقلي وان هوة اليأس المريعة تنفتح تحت قدمي قولي لي يا قديستي الحبيبة ما على ان افعل في مثل هذه الحالة الرهيبة ؟
انصحيني لمن التجيء في هذه الساعة المفجعة من حياتي اذا كنت حقا شفيعة الامور المستحيلة فساعديني اسرعي الى معونتي انني ضائع ضال اتضرع اليك انت التي عرفت دوما بالرأفة والشفقة على المعذبين البائسين فكيف لا تثير تعاستي شفقتك اعرف انك كثيرة الحنان يا قديسة ريتا وهذا ما يجعلني اتعبد اليك بكل قلبي لكي تنالي لي بواسطة يسوع المسيح النعمة التي اطلبها منك بأيمان حار ( اذكرالنعمة المطلوبة ) .


  ثلاث مرات ابانا والسلام والمجد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​ اليوم السادس
​ :new5:





يا قديسة ريتا الحبيبة ان السماء تقسو علىّ وصلاتي لا تصل الى عرش الله اعرف ويا للاسف ان خطاياي هي السبب الوحيد لهذا القصاص الكبير لا اجد الشجاعة الكافية لكي التجيء الى يسوع بعد ان احتقرت رحمته ورأفته مرارا عديدة احس الان بعدالته الرهيبة ان يده القت ثقلها عليّ وانا شاعر انني لا استحق الغفران لذلك ابكي بألم عميق حالتي اليائسة قولي لي يا قديسة ريتا هل استسلم لليأس ؟ لا ان يسوع منحني فيك شفيعة مقتدرة لكي يغفر لي عروسك السماوي بتوسلك جميع ذنوبي وخطاياي ويمنحني ارادة قوية لكي لا ارجع اليها . بهذه العزيمة الصلبة المتجلية على شفاهي وفي قلبي اتوسل اليا ايتها القديسة العجائبية لكي تنالي من يسوع النعمة التي انا بحاجة ماسة اليها ( اذكر النعمة المطلوبة ) في هذه الساعة التي اجد نفسي تعبا يائسا وحيدا بلا معين فيا قديسة ريتا كلمة واحدة منك الى يسوع كافية لكي تفتح لي السماء باب رحمتها ومغفرتها.


ثلاث مرات ابانا والسلام والمجد ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​ اليوم السابع
​ :new5:






يا قديسة ريتا الكلية العذوبة يامن قاسيت في حياتك امر العذاب والالام التفتي الي بنظراتك الحنونة انا المعذب المتوجع لتصل صلاتي الى قلبك الوديع ان ما تجلت به حياتك من احسان وحنان للقريب وكلام تعزية والنصح الذي لم تبخلي به ابدا هو ما يحملني اليك خصوصا بعد ان صرت عظيمة في السماء.
واصبحت تدعين شفيعة الامور اليائسة ان الميت يرجع الى الحياة امام قدرتك العجائبية و يبصر الاعمى ويستقسم الاعوج ويشفى المشلول وتتلاشى جميع امراض النفس والجسد فأبقى وحدي معذبا بعيدا عن شفاعتك لا اريد ، لا استطيع ان اعتقد ذلك.  ان لي انا ايضا املا وطيدا بحمايتك وشفاعتك امام العزة الالهية وسترجع الراحة الى بالي والهدوء الى قلبي وستمنحني السماء النعمة التي اطلبها ( اذكر النعمة المطلوبة ).


ثلاث مرات ابانا والسلام والمجد ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​ اليوم الثامن
​ :new5:






ايتها العروس البهية ليسوع المصلوب عندما اراك جاثية تحت قدميه المقدستين وارى جبينك داميا من شوكة اكليله تزداد ثقتي وايماني بك. انك حقا حبيبة يسوع فقد اختارك لتوخزين بشوكه وجعلك له بكليتك .
فيا قديسة ريتا الحبيبة لست على خطأ ان اضع ثقتي بك وارجو المعونة من يديك الحنونتين فستأتين الى مساعدتي في هذه الدقيقة العصيبة من حياتي. فيا ايتها القديسة العجائبية المقتدرة اتوسل اليك ان تنالي لي من حبيبك يسوع النعمة التي اطلبها (اذكر النعمة ) فأن عروسك السماوي لا يخيب لك املا ولا يرد لك مطلبا فالنعم تاتي بشفاعتك واني لا ازال انتظر النعمة التي طلبتها.


ثلاث مرات ابانا والسلام والمجد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​ اليوم التاسع
​ :new5:






			ايتها القديسة ريتا الحبيبة ها انا في نهاية هذه التساعية المقدسة واني اشعر بقلبي ينتعش لتوسله اليك في هذه الدقيقة العصيبة . ولي ملء الثقة انك ستنالين لي من يسوع الحبيب النعمة التي طلبتها . اني ارفع صوتي اليك طالبا منك الشفقة والرحمة. لا تدعيني ابتعد عنك قبل ان اتخلص من الامي. فيا قديسة ريتا انقذيني بحق الالام التي قاسيتها في حياتك الزوجية وفي الدير بحق الاحسان الذي فعلتيه نحو البؤساء والتعساء بحق الحب الذي حملتيه نحو يسوع وامه العذراء مريم بحق النعمة التي استحقيتها بشوك اكليل المسيح تعالي الى معونتي وانقذيني . انها الصرخة الاخيرة التي ارفعها اليك يا شفيعة الامور المستحيلة وقديسة القضايا اليائسة. اظهري بحقيقتك والتمسي لي بشفاعتك النعمة التي طلبتها فأني اتوب عن خطاياي واعد بعدم الرجوع اليها واتعهد بأن اشهر واذيع في كل مكان فعل رحمتك وشفاعتك شاكرا لك هذه النعمة السماوية التي نلتها بشفاعتك واني لا ازال انتظر النعمة التي طلبتها.


ثلاث مرات ابانا والسلام والمجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​





​*


----------



## Meriamty (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات للقديسة ريتا التسعة ايام شيفعة شفيعة الامور المستحيلة*


الـلـهـم ، يـا مـن تـنـازلـتَ ، ومـنـحـتَ الـقـديـســـــة ريـتـا نـعـمـــاً وافـرة ، جـعـلـتـهـا تـحـب أعـدائـهـا ، وتـحـمـل فـي قـلـبـهـا وعـلـى جـبـيـنـهـا عـلامـــاتِ حـبـكَ وآلامِـكَ ، نـتـوســـل إلـيـكَ ، بـأســـتـحـقـاقـات وشــفـاعـتـهـا ، ان تـمـنـحـنـا الـنـعـمـة لـكـي نـغـفـرَ لأعـدائـنـا ، ونـتـأمـلَ فـي آلامـكَ ، وفـي حـبـكَ الـعـظـيـم لـنـا ، لـكـي نـتـجـاوب مـعــــهُ كـلَ يـوم ، فـنـســـيـر إلـيـكَ بـالـرغـم مـن ضـعـفـنـا وأخـطـائـنـا ، لـنـحـظـى بـما وعـدتَ بـه الـمـتـألـمـيـن والـمـسـاكـيـن ، بـشـفـاعـة الـقـديـســـة ريـتـا ، انـتَ الـحـي والـمـالـك إلـى دهـــر الـدهـــور . آمــــيـن .


----------

